# CPDs



## ericwithac (Mar 19, 2015)

Taken wkth Iphone, tough little guys to snap a picture of!


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice, l'm hoping to get some in the spring.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice CPDs pictures don't do these fish justice.


----------



## Shcrimp (Jul 20, 2013)

Thats a damn good shot with an iphone. I got some CPD's and Ive been trying to get a picture ever since.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Those are gorgeous fish.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

And they're even much more beautiful when their body spots get a deep rich red !


----------

